# Garbage Disposal Noise



## bpatti (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 1/2 HP Emerson Garbage disposal that is about 4 years old. Recently it has started to growl or make a loud noise when I turn it off. Is there any thing I can do, or do I need a new one?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome BPatti:
As long as the disposal works and the noise doesn't bother you too bad, you could just let it go. Meanwhile, you could be checking at flea markets, on line auctions, your local big box store's clearance shelf and the newspaper ads for a new one at a super low bargain price. In these strange economic times people are selling things you would not expect, trying to make ends meet.
Glenn


----------



## Uncle Irish (Dec 15, 2008)

If you're a Costco member, or know someone who is(?) they have great garbage disposals - Titan 3/4  horsepower- for a lot cheaper than if you go to another big box place. $69.00.  I bought one 6 months ago and I like it.


----------



## travelover (Dec 15, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome BPatti:
> As long as the disposal works and the noise doesn't bother you too bad, you could just let it go. Meanwhile, you could be checking at flea markets, on line auctions, your local big box store's clearance shelf and the newspaper ads for a new one at a super low bargain price. In these strange economic times people are selling things you would not expect, trying to make ends meet.
> Glenn




Check craigslist - you may well find one still in the box.


----------

